# أاجهزة التبريد و التثليج و التجميد - م صبري سعيد



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

اجهزة التبريد و التثليج و التجميد 

مقدمة :
أردت بهذا العنوان أن أزيل اللبس لدي البعض بشأن أجهزة التبريد من خلال تصنيفها طبقا للوظيفة و الإستخدام 
و يقودنا هذا إلي تصنيف آخر هو : أجهزة التبريد التجاري و المنزلي و الصناعي 
و أيضا يقودنا مجبرين للمرور على ذكر مكونات دورة التبريد و وظيفة كل منها و ربط ذلك بدورة إنضغاط بخار وسيط التبريد البسيطة ثم نتعرف على وسائط التبريد المتداولة حتي لا نخرج عن سياق الموضوع ، و أرجوا ألا تستعجلون حتي تأتي الدراسة مفيدة و بسيطة و دسمة ،
و بالله التوفيق 
ملحوظة اريد أسئلتكم قبل أن أسترسل حتي لا يفوتني أمر قد يكون ذا وزن لبعض الزملاء و غير ذي بال للآخرين 
و هو موضوع أرجو تثبيته حتي يظل أمام كل مبتدئ و محترف ان غاب عنه شيء وجده بإذن الله ، و أذكر بأن فوق كل ذي علم عليم 
وفقنا الله و إياكم لخدمة هذا العلم راجين فضل الله و جنته و رضوانه و تكفير للذنوب و تفريج للكربات
و اسمحوا لي أن أضعه موضوعا مستقلا ومثبت و يكون لكم الفضل في اختياره و انكم مننتم على بمنحة أرجو ان يكون نتاجها في ميزان حسناتنا جميعا .


----------



## ahmedakkam (13 نوفمبر 2011)

وفق الله لكل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

باسم الله
سيكون المنهج على النحو التالي :
1- مصطلحات و مفردات لفهم عمليات التبريد
2- شرح دورة التبريد البسيطة باستخدام انضغاط وسيط تبريد ممثلة على مخطط الإنثالبي - درجة الحرارة / الضغط و لنسميه المخطط الثلاثي .
3- معدات تنفيذ دورة التبريد البسيطة ( قد يتداخل هذا البند مع شرح دورة التبريد
4- تصنيف اجهزة التبريد و شرح مبسط لكل نوع لدي دراية به




أولا : مصطلحات هامة لابد من الدراية بها 

1- وسيط التبريد Refrigerant :
هو مادة تعطينا خواصها إمكانيات تمكننا من الحصول على درجات حرارة تقل عن الصفر دون حدوث تجمد لها ، فضلا عن تمتعها بخواص عدم الانفجار ، عدم الإشتعال ، عدم التأثير التآكلي لمكونات معدات و اجهزة تطبيق دورة التبريد ، غير سامة و غير مؤذية ، لا تتفاعل مع زيوت تزييت هذه المعدات ، و تعطينا مجال من درجات الحرارة المنخفضة و بالاتلي فرص للتحكم في درجة الحرارة المرجوة 
وتعطي وسائط التبريد مسميات رقمية مسبوقة بالحرف R مثال ذلك R134a , R22 , R502 و خلافها كثير يأتي ذكرها في حينه 

2- درجة حرارة التبخير EVAPORATION TEMPERATURE
3- درجة حرارة التكثيف CONDENSING TEMPERATU - 
4- ضغط التبخير EVAPORATION TEMPERATURE 
5- ضغط التكثيف CONDENSING PRESSURE
6- مسار مرحلة الانضغاط COMPRESSION PROCESS
7- مسار مرحلة التكثيف CONDENSING PROCESS
8- نقطة الخنق THROTTLING START POINT
9- مسار مرحلة الخنق و الإنتشار THROTTLING PROCESS
10 - نقطة بداية الانتشار و التمدد EXPANSION START POINT 
11- مسار مرحلة الإنتشار و التبخر EVAPORATION PROCESS
12- نقطة التحول الكامل الي بخار و بدء التحول الي وسيط غازي البنية SATURATION POINT 0F VAPOUR
13- نقطة بداية التكثيف و التخلص من الحرارة المحسوسة CONDENSING START POINT
14- نقطة بداية التحول الي سائل و التخلص من الحرارة الكامنة SATURATED VAPOUR AND START OF BEING LIQUID - POINT
15- العطاء التبريدي COOLING CAPACITY
16- عطاء التدفئة ( و المضخة الحرارية ) HEATING CAPACITY
17- الضاغط COMPRESSOR
18- المبخر EVAPORATOR
19- المكثف CONDENSER
20- فلتر تجفيف و تنقية وسيط التبريد FILTER DRYER
21- اداة خنق و انتشار EXPANSION DEVICE​
وهذه كلها سيتم تناولها بالشرح في سياق شرح دورة التبريد البسيطة ​
و ستلحظون انني استخدمت اصطلاحات تعبيرية لتسمية النقاط بخلاف ما اصطلحت الكتب على توصيفه باصطلاحات جامدة و قد ركزت على ان يشمل المصطلح مدلوله حتي نجد أنفسنا أمام صورة واضحة لا لبس فيها و لا لخبطة ،​
 وأنا مررت بمرحلة الالتباس هذه بين الاصطلاحات و انا طالب و حتي بعد تخرجي ، لكن بعد ان صار بيني و بين التطبيق عشرة عمر فاسمحوا لي ان اتجاوز ماهو منقول من كتب و بكل تواضع فالمشروع القومي للتعايش مع العلم هو اعادة صياغته بلغتنا العربية . و انا سأتجاوز قليلا نصوص الكتب الي نصوص تعبر عما يحدث من واقع نلمسه بأنفسنا و لكن دائما مقيدون بالنص الأجنبي .​
و لنبدأ باسم الله نستمد منه العون و العطاء و حسن وصدق القول :​
​
لوسيط التبريد خاصية التبخر عند درجات حرارية متدنية و لكي يتسني له ذلك لا بد من أن يستوعب كمية من الحرارة يقتنصها من المواد المراد تبريدها ، ​
و فقا لذلك فان الأجسام أو المواد المراد تبريدها تفقد جزءا من حرارتها تعطيه لوسيط التبريد مقابل ان يبرد الجسم أو هذه المواد فهي تفقد مابها من حرارة و بالتالي تنخفض درجة حرارة المادة أو الجسم ، ونتيجة لذلك نشعر بنقص في درجة حرارتها ،​
 اذا كررنا التلامس بين وسيط التبريد و المواد المراد تبريدها فان هذا يعني انه في كل مرة يحدث التلامس تفقد المواد او الاجسام جزءا آخر من حرارتها الي ان تستقر درجة حرارتها عند القيمة المرغوبة​
و لكي يستمر وسيط التبريد في أداء مهمته في انتزاع الحرارة من هذه الأجسام ، لا بد من استعادة وسيط التبريد مقدرته على انتزاع المزيد من حرارة المنتج ،​
 و لكي يتم ذلك يتم اجبار وسيط التبريد على اتخاذ مسار مغلق يستعيد خلاله مقدرته على انتزاع الحرارة من المواد المراد تبريدها ،​
 هذا المسار المغلق مكون من كمبرسور ومكثف و فلتر تجفيف و مبخر و أداة خنق و انتشار وسيط التبريد (أي : الكابيلري أو الإكسبانشن فالف ، بفتح الشين ) ​
و يسمي هذا التتابع بدورة التبريد ،حيث يعمل الكمبروسور مقام القلب بالنسبة للانسان ، يسحب وسيط التبريد الي وعائه ثم يعاود ضخه فيالمسار المحدد له و المسار مكون من : مواسير المكثف ثم يعبر فلتر التجفيف للتخلص من أي رطوبة مصاحبة للفريون او زيت متجلط أو برادة ناتجة عن احتكاك اجزاء الكباس اثناء عملها ثم يجبر وسيط التبريد على الاندفاع في ماسورة الكابيلري الضيقة جدا مخنوقا الي ان يصل الي نهايتها فيجد انفراجا قد حدث هو بدء ماسورة المبخر فيصب فيه منتشرا كجزيئات أشبه بالرذاذو يظل يتدفق على هذا النحو و الصيغة منتشرا في جيوب المبخر حيث يقتنص الحرارة المحسوسة من المواد المراد تبريدها او تجميدها و يفقد عطاؤه التبريد ليتحول الي بخار شبه مشبع متوجها من نهاية المبخر و مسحوبا الي وعاء الضاغط حيث يتحول الي بخار مشبع بفعل امتصاصه لحرارة الضاغط و محركه ​
نتيجة لسخونة الضاغط المفرطة يتحول بخار وسيط التبريد الي بخار مفرط السخونة ​
يتلقي الضاغط هذا البخار المفرط السخونة التي تجعله يماثل حالة الغاز فيتولي الكباس ضخه الي المكثف مصحوبا بارتفاع ملحوظ في كل من درجة الحرارة و الضغط ، و يكون الوسيط في حالة تسمي بالبخار المحمص ​
و عند الحديث عن خريطة الانثالبي - الضغط سنفرط في الشرح لهذه الحالات ​
 و هي أشبه بدورية الحراسة : سلاح واحد يتم تبادله بينهم ولا يخرج عن دائرتهم .​
يكون وعاء الضاغط هو مركز تخزين شحنة الفريون اللازمة للتداول ،​
​


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد تكس (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا
اكمل بالله عليك
الموضوع بقالى فتره عمال ادور عليه
فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 نوفمبر 2011)

استاذنا الدكتور م/ صبرى سعيد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علماً وجعل جميع أعمالكم فى ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله لقد تشوقنا كثيراً لموضوعاتكم الشيقة والقيمة حفظكم الله


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## شرشر الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله كل خير ممكن نطلب من حضرتك طلب 
انا عايز كتاب حضرتك اعمل اية


----------



## ameeno (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*جميل جدا وطريقة شرح ممتعه. جزاك الله كل خير و وفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مخطط الضغط - الإنثالبي - المعلومات المستفادة وكيفية رصدها على المخطط


----------



## amorhammadi (21 ديسمبر 2011)

:63:


----------



## amorhammadi (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## amorhammadi (21 ديسمبر 2011)

من فضلكم ساعدوني


----------



## aati badri (25 ديسمبر 2011)

استاذنا
اسمح لي بوضع هذا المقال في طريقك








*




التبريد الشمسي*




*نصر القاضي* في الثلاثاء يناير 25, 2011 6:09 pm


ظل الإنسان لعهود طويلة يستخدم الشمس لأغراض التدفئة والطهي، ويستظل منها كلما اشتد القيظ، إلا أن هناك استخدامات وتطبيقات جديدة للطاقة الشمسية يتحول معها الضوء المتوهج والحرارة الشديدة إلى أداة للتبريد والتكييف، بل ولصناعة الثلج.
إن تكنولوجيا التبريد الشمسي الآن تعتبر من أهم تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية، خاصة أنها طاقة نظيفة ومتجددة لا تحتاج لتقنية عالية للحصول عليها وتخزينها، فضلاً عن أنها غالبًا ما تستخدم فيها مواد صديقة للبيئة، وهو ما يعطي لها أهمية، خاصة مع انتشار التلوث، وتعرض مواد الطاقة التقليدية كالمحروقات للنضوب، وارتفاع تكاليف استخراجها.
ومن بين العديد من تطبيقات تكنولوجيا التبريد الشمسي التي أصبحت متاحة بالفعل، تذكر الدكتورة نجوى خطاب -أستاذة ورئيسة قسم الطاقة الشمسية بالمركز القومي للبحوث بمصر- أنه تم تصميم نظام تبريد شمسي كهروحراري، واختبار قدرته لتشغيل ثلاجة شمسية كهروحرارية صغيرة سعتها 14 لترًا، وتبريد ما بداخلها حتى 25- 30 درجة تحت درجة حرارة الجو، وهو ما يجعلها أخف وزنًا وأيسر صيانة عن مثيلاتها المستخدمة في حفظ الأمصال والمطاعيم ، وهذا بالطبع يتيح إمكانيات إضافية للتوسع في استخدامها لحفظ الأمصال والمطاعيم ، والتنقل بها في المناطق الريفية، والجبلية، ومناطق التنقيب عن المعادن، والمناطق الحدودية البعيدة عن مناطق العمران، وكذلك يضمن حصول قاطنيها على حقهم في الرعاية والإمدادات الصحية الأساسية، فضلاً عن أنها صديقة للبيئة؛ إذ لا يصدر منها صوت على الإطلاق، ولا حاجة بها لغاز الفريون الذي يؤدي انبعاثه في الجو للإضرار بطبقة الأوزون.
وتقوم الثلاجة الشمسية بالتبريد من خلال جهاز تبريد كهروحراري غاية في البساطة، لا يحتوي على أي أجزاء متحركة ولا سوائل تبريد، وهو عبارة عن دائرة كهربية تتكون من نوعين من أشباه الموصلات: أحدهما طراز n، والآخر طراز p.
ويعتمد جهاز التبريد الكهروحراري في تشغيله على "نظرية بلتير"؛ حيث إنه وفقًا لهذه النظرية يتم تمرير تيار كهربي مستمر من مصدر خارجي في دائرة كهربية من أشباه الموصلات، وفيها تتجه الإلكترونات الحاملة للحرارة إلى أحد طرفيها، وهو ما يؤدي إلى سخونته (الوصلة الساخنة)، بينما تنتقل الإلكترونات الحاملة للبرودة إلى طرفها الآخر (الوصلة الباردة)، وباستمرار مرور التيار يصبح لدينا سطح بارد؛ هو المبخر الذي ينقل البرودة إلى داخل الثلاجة، وآخر ساخن؛ وهو المكثف الذي ينقل السخونة إلى خارج الثلاجة، وتعمل الإلكترونات هنا كحامل للحرارة بدلا من سائل التبريد.

تبريد بالحرارة والضوء



وتستخدم الطاقة الحرارية للشمس كمصدر للطاقة في هذا النوع من الثلاجات بواسطة طريقتين:
الطريقة الأولى يتم فيها تجميع أشعة الشمس بواسطة مركزات شمسية تتكون من عدسات مجمعة للأشعة (عدسات لامة)؛ لتسخين بعض الزيوت والسوائل التي تتميز بقدرتها على تحمل درجات الحرارة ما بين100 و130 درجة مئوية، وتخزينها في خزانات حرارية تحفظها ساخنة؛ لاستخدامها على مدار اليوم في تسخين المولد الكهروحراري الذي يستخدم في توليد التيار الكهربي المستمر اللازم لتشغيل وحدة التبريد.
ويتم ذلك بوضع أحد طرفي المولد في الزيت الساخن؛ فيمتص منه الحرارة ويسخن، ويترك الآخر باردًا، وهو ما يؤدي لتمدد الإلكترونات الموجودة على السطح الساخن وتحركها إلى السطح البارد، ثم تتحرك الإلكترونات الباردة في الاتجاه المعاكس، الأمر الذي ينتج عنه توليد قوة دافعة كهربية، فيما يعرف "بنظرية بلتير"، وتستخدم تلك القوة الكهربية في تشغيل المولد الذي يتكون في هذه الحالة من نفس أجزاء الثلاجة.
أما الطريقة الثانية فيتم الاستعاضة فيها عن المحول الكهروحراري بالخلايا الشمسية الكهروفولتية، ويتم تصنيعها من السليكون؛ حيث تؤدي الطاقة الضوئية للشمس الساقطة عليها إلى استثارة الفوتونات الضوئية الموجودة بتلك الخلايا؛ لينتج عنها طاقة حرارية، وهو ما يؤدي لترك الإلكترونات الساخنة لمواقعها إلى مواضع أقل حرارة، وتحرك الإلكترونات الباردة في الاتجاه المعاكس، وهو ما ينتج عنه قوة دافعة كهربية تستخدم في توليد التيار الكهربي المستمر اللازم لتشغيل الثلاجة.
وفي جميع الأحوال تستخدم بطارية جافة لتخزين الطاقة الكهربية المتولدة واستخدامها في أثناء الليل.
وتؤكد الدكتورة نجوى أن الاختبارات العلمية والعملية التي أجريت بالمركز أثبتت نجاح تشغيل الثلاجة الشمسية الكهروحرارية بكلتا الطريقتين بأحسن أداء على مدار العام تحت الظروف المناخية للقاهرة.
http://ref-naser.3oloum.org/t2-topic


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

سعيد بمرورك زميلنا و أستاذنا الرائع العطاء عبد العاطي بدري و اضافتكم الممتازة 
و بمرور زميلنا العطفي و هو احد الزملاء الذين يبشرون بأستاذية في الموضوعات التي نطرقها كل يوم و هم :
الزملاء: الاساتذ أصحاب الموهبة : م سيد حلاوة ، والمهندس محمد العطفي و المهندس سامر السعدني


----------



## adiloman (16 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 مايو 2012)

سنستكمل ان شاء الله و مشكورون على المرور 
و ارجو من زميلنا و استاذنا المهندس البدري ان يرفق اشكالا او صورا توضيحية تثري الموضوع


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)

دورة التبريد في الثلاجة. إلى اليسار: داخل الثلاجة (مبخر ،وصمام خلخلة) ، وإلى اليمين : خارج الثلاجة (ضاغط ، ومكثف ) ويفصل عازل حراري بين الداخل والخارج


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)

دورة التبريد – A: الخارج ، دافئ، B: بارد (داخل الثلاجة )، I: عازل حراري, 1: مكثف, 2: صمام تمدد السائل الوسيط, 3: مبخر ، فيه يتبخر الوسيط ، 4: ضاغط .


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)

دورة التبريد: 

مكثف غازي ، يسخلص حرارة من بخار الوسيط ويطردها إلى الخارج
صمام تمدد الوسيط
مبخر ، حيث يتبخر الوسيط السائل فتنخفض درجة حرارته
ضاغط بخار الوسيط ، بالضغط ترتفع درجة حرارة الوسيط وتتسرب إلى الخارج عن طريق المكثف


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)

توضيح مخطط الحالة

 


التمثيل الميكانيكي لدورة برايتون المغلقة.




 


دورة برايتون في مخطط الضغط والحجم.




 


دورة برايتون في مخطط الإنتروبي ودرجة الحرارة


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)

http://translate.google.com.sa/translate?hl=ar&langpair=en%7Car&u=http://www.chillers.com/RefrigCycle.htm

قد لا تظهر الصورة


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)

http://bing.50webs.com/file_cool/cool_02.htm​


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)

http://www.bramjnet.com/vb3/showthread.php?t=817052


----------



## احمد البكة (17 مايو 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع والشكر موصول لكل من شارك ولو بحرفا واحد بهذا الموضوع المهم جدا.........نتمنى ان يستمر النقاش ويستمر رفد الموضوع بكل معلومة تتعلق بالموضوع


----------



## ms.mossa (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل جدا وطريقة شرح ممتعه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر لكم جميعا على المرور و موجود بالكتاب تفاصيل اكثر ان شاء الله 
و الشكر الأكبر لصاحب القامة العلمية الرفيعة استاذنا المهندس البدري على اثرائه الموضوع و هذا عهدنا به دائم الدعم و العطاء 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزى الله كل من ساهم في كتابة ونشر هكذا مواضيع يفيد بها المجتمع العربي


----------



## younis najjar (8 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الدكتور م/ صبرى سعيد والمهندس/ عاطى البدرى 
لكما كل الشكر والتحية على هذا العرض الهندسى الرائع
بارك الله فيكما وفى علمكما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على مرورك و تعليقكم الرقيق زميلنا الكريم أبو ميدو 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

